# SULPHUR SPRINGS STEAM MODELS



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

HELLO ALL' 
Official announcment from the Belgian Cow Girl (DIANA EATON). Sulphur Springs Steam Models (IS FOR SALE). If interested you can call by phone (early evening), e-mail (not always successful) or write a letter to SSSM, P.O. Box 225., Ellsberry, Missouri. 6343-0225. 
I have no further details, you will have to get the details from Diana Eaton. 
Thank you for your time


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's too bad. Hope some one picks it up, it is a very valuable resource. So sorry that his stroke forced this(I guess). Jerry


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Diana. Yep it is up for sale. Wish I were a little younger. It will be a very good business for a younger retiree. Could be a nice little cash producer for someone. Give her a call or drop her a line. Sad this had to happen to Tom. The phone number is 573-898-3040, e-mail SALES @SSSMODELS.COM 

Noel


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

That's a real shame. Tom and Diana were a real asset to our hobby. I wish them all the best.


First Bob Pauli and now Tom Eaton. Sulphur Springs is hard on its male owners.


----------

